# Does Uber cover Failed Payments?



## H38017 (Mar 27, 2015)

A friend thinking of driving for Uber posed a question I hadn't considered. If the debit/credit payment fails on the riders end, does Uber still pay you for the fare or are you just SOL?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

From what I know, we still get paid, but the rider account stays negative and closed until they pay it off. But for larger payments, there may be a delay in payment as Uber waits for it to go through.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes my huge surge fares all sat still under it cleared the rider’s account.
so as partners Uber is always flirting with letting us EAT IT


----------



## H38017 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just wasn't sure how they'd handle that and although I reached out to uber, I was never given any info on it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

H38017 said:


> I just wasn't sure how they'd handle that and although I reached out to uber, I was never given any info on it.


From what I was told the driver will always get paid. Most times the hold is to ensure there was not a fraud or collusion. But the driver will get paid regardless.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

As far I know The driver will get paid if the fare is legitimate.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I always get paid. Accounting is what Uber does for their 28%


----------

